# 1987 300zx turbo rebuild



## spn1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am rebuilding my 1987 300zx turbo for my senior project in high school, without it I fail so please only give me legit advice, thank you.
I'm using a haynes manual for most of it is there anything I should know so I don't screw it up?
Also, what would be the best master rebuild kit to use?
Pleaseeeeeee help me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check this link. I've heard good things about this seller, but have never used him personally:

GARRETT T3 TURBO MAJOR/MASTER TURBOCHARGER REBUILD KIT MADE IN THE USA | eBay


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Im just finishing an 87 turbo rebuild. The felpro set is alright, thats what i used. I just heard their head gasket sucked from some people and others who have it working fine in. Mines working fine running 6psi intercooled s of right now. Things that usually break are exhaust studs. I would recommend u change them all out to 10.9 grade bolts. I think theyre m8x1.25 and 25mm or so but bring an old stud with ya for reference.


----------



## spn1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, ill keep that in mind. I'll let yall know if I have any more questions.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Off the wall ??? about turbo's, etc...
If a turbo, any turbo, needs rebuilding, and the rebuild kit comes with new bearings, wouldn't that suggest that the old bearings went out and there's a strong possibility that the turbine tips scraped on the housing? Or is there another much more common failure mode of turbo's? Such as bearings not failing completely but failing bad enough to cause the seals to leak oil...or what?


----------



## spn1 (Feb 26, 2012)

jdg said:


> Off the wall ??? about turbo's, etc...
> If a turbo, any turbo, needs rebuilding, and the rebuild kit comes with new bearings, wouldn't that suggest that the old bearings went out and there's a strong possibility that the turbine tips scraped on the housing? Or is there another much more common failure mode of turbo's? Such as bearings not failing completely but failing bad enough to cause the seals to leak oil...or what?


The car already had a blown engine when I got it. I'm just tryin to restore a classic, and its not the turbo its the entire engine that I'm rebuilding.


----------

